# (can't get no) Satisfaction



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Well.....
Life just gets funnier and funnier.....
On today's screen:










I can't get no satisfaction, I can't get no satisfaction
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get no, I can't get no
When I'm drivin' in my car, and the man come on the radio
He's tellin' me more and more about some useless information
Supposed to fire my imagination

It was so many years ago, but it seems Mick and Keef actually predicted the future of our years and the involvement of Über in our lives....

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Just like a rolling stone:


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep the Stones could foresee a scam-as evidenced by their "Fool to Cry" track ( and why I dont bother with these surveys)

I'm a fool baby
I'm a fool baby
I'm a certified fool, now
I want to tell ya
Gotta tell ya, baby
I'm a fool baby
I'm a fool baby
Certified fool for ya, mama, come on
I'm a fool
I'm a fool
I'm a fool

https://www.google.com.au/search?rl...X&ved=0ahUKEwiygfHugsrYAhXGEbwKHV1XA9wQri4Idg


----------

